# January Winter Fishing Florida Fisherman ll Style



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

January Winter Fishing Florida Fisherman ll Style
Thanks to Mr. John Longo, Toronto, Canada, for suggesting the title and for providing technical support.
Be sure to check out the mystery fish at the end, it's a tough one.
Our Florida is a very warm, hot, wonderland enjoyed by natives as well as hundreds of thousands of friendly visitors every year. Many live to fish in this twelve month tropical paradise. Can Florida still produce outstanding catches during the very coldest times of the year? Join us from the deck of Hubbard Marina's Florida Fisherman ll as we find out together.
These extended overnight trips to such far-off areas as the fabulous Florida Middle Grounds and vicinity are in a class by themselves. Not only does the fishing, more often than not, defy the imagination, but the interaction among real sportsmen/women is outstanding. By trips end there are no strangers. Many, such as retired colonel Mr. Roger Poulin, have been fishing together on the Florida for many years. Can this man, one of America's best, catch the mighty amber jack? Well! When Mr. Poulin gets serious

He plays no games. A battle of epic proportions:

And what a battle it was. Roger was using 100 pound test equipment and a very strong 10/0 circle hook:


OK! And now for the rest of the story. 
Our Captain for this 39 hour extreme adventure is one of the best of the best, young Captain Garett Hubbard. Captain Garett carries on the family tradition of family first:

Long time chef on the Florida ll, 'Jersey Girl' Tammy, welcomes one & all:

Let's go! Hopefully 'January Winter Fishing in Florida' will be on fire. Welcome!

Jersey Girl knows how to get, and keep, our interest:


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

That's not just ham, that's the very best spiral cut ham. Only the best is good enough for Tammy's guest. With provolone cheese, and a very special bun, this is one Friday evening meal to remember. Hold on! If you think that was special, just wait until Saturday night when we feast on the very best, cold weather, home-made chili. 
OK! After a fine meal, and good days/night sleep, it's time to get down to business. Let the fights begin:

Regardless of how hard we try, or where we go, we just cannot get away from the 'endangered' American Red Snapper:

Even the mutton snapper are ready for battle:

It's tuna city:



The snapper battles are on-going:


As a rule we do much better on AJ's during the day light hours. Never-the-less:

Saturday morning! Jersey Girl goes to work:


With honor we welcome to the Florida ll two of Canton, North Carolina's finest, the husband, wife, team of David and Lovinna Sorrells. Wonder if this young couple from the 'Old North-Tar Heel State' can catch our Florida fish?

Wonder no more:



Here is a beautiful fish we do not see too many of, the African pompano:

Looks like Roger can catch more that trophy amber jacks:

And, speaking of AJ's, let's go see what the demise of a once proud ship has to offer.


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Roger leads us into battle. John Martin, the Florida's fishing coach, is hooked-up also:




Many AJ fights are lost, some are won:

We try our best to stay away from gags until June, regardless:



The day time mangrove snapper bite continues:

It's mutton time:

Another military man, retired Marine, Mr. Leo Smith:

Our Marine catches the cornetfish:


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

'January Winter Fishing Florida Fisherman ll Style' is proving, once again, why Florida is the Fishing Capital of the World. The variety and staggering amount of fish being caught defies the imagination. The fights are on-going:


It's been a very productive, hard fought, night & day. As evening approaches we remember that very special home-made chili Tammy promised us. Our own Jersey Girl has been working hours on end for the opportunity to serve her guest the very best:




Our new fishing team from Canton, North Carolina, catches the last AJ of the day. Mrs. Lovinna Sorrells showed husband David how it's done:

Jon, long time professional mate on the Florida, is all smiles. And for good reason!

Bed time. The mighty purr of the Florida's two massive Cats is music to our ears. Our great adventure ends with a fantastic night's sleep. Sunday morning...Already!

Talk about proud:












The jack pot winning snapper hit the scales at 7.9 pounds, AJ 100.6, and grouper 7.0 pounds. Grouper would have been a great deal different had gags been in season:

And now for the mystery fish. Mr. John Martin's mystery fish is seldom seen in Central Florida waters. It's front teeth are similar to a cubera snapper, but it's not a juvenile cubera. Our mystery fish, thanks to Mr. John longo for pointing this out, has two very distinctive markings that give it's identity away, one is immediately below the eye, the other near the gills. What kind of snapper is it? And what are the 'distinctive markings?'

Catch all the action in this short, action packed, on-board video of our trip:

http://youtu.be/mbbMf99hhj4

Please join with me as I dedicate this trip, and a recent wild Florida boar hunting trip, to the memory of my late wife and daughter. Thelma & Betty both enjoyed the woods & waters of our great state. Thank you Captains Mark & Dylan Hubbard, Hubbard's Marina, and Ralph & Francisco of Perry, Florida's, Two Guys And A Hog, for helping me to honor these two wonderful ladies who will be with me, us, until the end of time:


Bob Harbison Florida Outdoor Writers Association


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Good grief look at those AJ's monsters!!!


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Thanks! They were indeed BIG boys. We lost bigger ones than we caught.


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

One day I will get me one of those 100# ajs just hope it is when i am still young haha


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Schoolmaster snapper?


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

*Not a Schoolmaster*

Know what you mean!
Close, but not a schoolmaster.


----------



## AdrenB (Jun 20, 2017)

grouper22 said:


> Schoolmaster snapper?


 That was my thought...


----------



## AdrenB (Jun 20, 2017)

Dog snapper?


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

Colonel Poulin must be in great shape to catch that big of an AJ. Some good fishing out there.


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

AdrenB said:


> Dog snapper?


I believe your correct.

There is a broken blue streak on gill cover below the eye and a white, V-shaped patch on the gill cover, under the blue markings.


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

The 'triangle' shape under the eye says a lot!


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

.....


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

.....
..


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

I should have read the descriptions lol


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

The blue streak, dots, are there, but harder to see. This is distinctive:


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Another hint...


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

It's a 

Dog Snapper/Yellow Snapper/Jocu


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Dog snapper (Jocu...Latin) is 100 % correct. 
"yellow snapper" Yellowtail...NO way!
Yellowtail snapper


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

From what I read a yellow snapper and a yellowtail snapper are two different snappers.

The picture above is a yellowtail snapper.


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Have never heard of a yellow snapper. When I searched for yellow snapper, yellowtail came up. If there is such a fish as a yellow snapper please correct me.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

This is what I found.


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Interesting as heck. Looks like yellow snapper is another name for dog snapper. Thanks so much for bringing this to my attention. I had no idea.

Dog snapper:


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Thx, I am right about once a year, so I used it up already.


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Thanks to you I learned something. Really appreciated!


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

That's a hell of a trip.
Whyme


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Thanks! We are all so fortunate to live in Florida.

Boat- Dude Would love to know where you found that article on the yellow/dog snapper.

Thanks! Got it.


----------

